# Augmenter la capacité du disque dur d'un iMac



## pim (21 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage très sérieusement de démonter mon iMac alu 24" d'août 2007 afin de changer son disque dur interne Seagate, qui ne fait "que" 500 Go. Néanmoins, plusieurs critères me font hésiter, c'est pourquoi j'ai besoin de vos conseils !

(car je me connais, j'adore tout démonter, si c'est une idée déraisonnable je compte sur vous pour me le dire !  )

*----------------*
*État des lieux*
*----------------*

Tout d'abord, je dois vous faire un état des lieux de la situation, un peu misérable il faut bien l'avouer !

*1/ Les freeze*

Mon iMac est touché par ce bug bien connu des iMac alu : de temps en temps, tout se bloque, on ne peut rien faire d'autre que bouger la souris, rien ne bouge sur l'écran ; cependant, la musique sous iTunes continue tant qu'il n'y a pas de changement de titre - cela semble se produire quand le système tente un accès disque. Je n'avais pas ce genre de freeze tous les jours - j'explique plus loin pourquoi je parle au passé.

Cherchant l'origine de ce problème, un test étendu avec l'Apple Hardware Test m'avait renvoyé l'erreur suivante :



> 4HDD/11/40000004:SATA(0,0)



Cela semble incriminer soit le disque Seagate, soit l'interface SATA ; j'avais alors réinstallé le système de zéro, sans amélioration sur les freeze, en revanche le message dans l'Apple Hardware Test avait alors disparu.

*2/ Les soucis de carte graphique*

Sans savoir si c'est lié ou pas, j'avais des problèmes d'affichage des PDF sous Aperçu avec certaines résolutions (typiquement, 100 % !), impossible de lire quelque chose à cause d'un drôle de patchwork, mais sans blocage, et puis ce problème a finit par apparaître même dans Keynote lors d'un freeze complet :





On voit sur la photo (qui n'est pas une capture écran, puisque le Mac ainsi photographié était totalement bloqué) que je n'avais pas grand chose d'ouvert à part iTunes, Keynote et Skim (pour afficher un PDF), une température basse (42°C), et que je venais à peine de me mettre au boulot... rageant, non ?!

Cela ressemble beaucoup à un problème de surchauffe de la carte graphique ATI Radeon HD2600, qui a bien mauvaise réputation sur les forums Apple ! Néanmoins, comment une carte graphique peut-elle chauffer, alors même que je lui demande quasiment rien à longueur de journée ?!! À moins que le problème soit crucial, mais caché par ma très faible utilisation des possibilités graphiques (en particulier, aucun jeu)...

*3/ La lenteur excessive*

Sans savoir si c'est lié ou pas, le système quoique fraîchement réinstallé (depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine) était resté lent ! C'était devenu pénible : affichage des aperçus des icônes ultra-lent, Finder qui ne veut pas effacer des fichiers qui sont dans la poubelle parce qu'il est encore occupé à en créer l'aperçu, compilation sous LaTeX plus lente que sous un MacBook Air !

*4/ Moins d'utilisation = moins de problèmes ?!*

Lassé, j'ai renoncé à travailler sur cette machine, la cantonnant à deux tâches : Safari et iTunes. Je fais mon travail sur le MacBook Air. Depuis je n'ai plus de problème de freeze avec l'iMac, il démarre et s'éteint rapidement, il est toujours lent à l'affichage des aperçus des icônes et sur certains accès disques, mais donne satisfaction dans l'usage de Safari et d'iTunes.

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Les arguments qui plaident pour un changement du disque interne*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*1/ Les disques durs débordent !*

Mon disque dur interne de 500 Go déborde de vidéos, clips et musiques, en cause ce fameux dossier iTunes qui ne cesse de grossir sans vouloir un jour s'arrêter ! Il n'y a plus que 56 Go de libre, cela descend à vu d'il.

J'ai ajouté un disque externe de 500 Go, branché en permanence, le bibliothèque iTunes ayant désormais des morceaux stockés sur ce disque, mais lui aussi déborde - plus que 58 Go de libre.

*2/ Retrouver un port USB de libre et le côté "tout en un" de l'iMac*

Je veux faire quelque chose mais je ne veux pas rajouter un second disque externe - au contraire j'aimerais le supprimer, retrouver le côté "tout en un" de l'iMac, pour retrouver un port USB, car entre le clavier, le disque externe et le tuner TV, je n'ai plus de port USB de libre - je suis obligé de débrancher quelque chose pour faire mes sauvegardes.

*3/ Me débarrasser du disque Seagate d'origine, de mauvaise réputation*

Si les freeze ont pour origine des problèmes avec ce fameux disque Seagate WDC WD5000AAKS-40TMA0, dont la (mauvaise) réputation n'est plus à faire sur les forums Apple, ce serait vraiment une bonne chose de m'en débarrasser ! À la place, un Western Digital Green Power EADS de 1 To (lien MacWay), la génération 2 de ces disques "Green Power" à 5400 tr/min faible consommation et faible bruit, serait très bien - 99  "seulement".

Au point de lenteur où j'en suis, un disque de 5400 tr/min ne "me fait pas peur" - j'ai bien un 4200 tr/min sur mon MacBook Air !

*4/ Faire le ménage dans les ventilateurs*

Je trouve mon iMac désormais plus bruyant que lorsqu'il était neuf ; un petit nettoyage des ventilateurs devrait lui faire le plus grand bien - c'est un "grand classique" des tours PC !

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Les arguments qui plaident contre un changement du disque interne*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*1/ Un AppleCare encore valable !*

Mon iMac a un AppleCare, donc est sous garantie jusqu'en août 2010 ! Si je l'ouvre, _bye bye_ la garantie ! Et justement, vu l'énoncé de ses différents problèmes, j'aurais dû lui faire faire un petit aller-retour chez Apple depuis longtemps...

En particulier, si problème il y a sur la carte graphique ATI Radeon HD2600, je suis bon pour me les "coltiner" voir même voir un jour mon iMac ne plus fonctionner du tout, sans possibilité de recours...

*2/ La difficulté du démontage, l'aléatoire du remontage !*

L'iMac alu est une machine formidable, ce côté tout-en-un, ce design superbe... sauf qu'au moment de faire évoluer la machine, petit souci !

Certes j'ai déjà les ventouses de vitrier pour soulever la vitre de l'écran, et j'ai déjà démonté avec succès (= avec remontage  ) des machines bien plus complexes (PowerBook 12" en particulier :love: ) - mais on peut lire sur divers sites internet qu'il est quasi-impossible de remettre la vitre de l'écran sans coincer de la poussière ! Gênant !

*3/ Attendre l'arrivée des disques durs de 2 To*

En démontant pour mettre un disque dur de 1 To à l'intérieur, je pourrais à nouveau regrouper ma bibliothèque iTunes, avec 56+58=114 Go de libre, cela me fait une petite réserve pour quelques DiVx supplémentaires - et mon disque externe pourrait à l'avenir encore remplir son rôle de "trop plein".

En démontant pour mettre un disque de 2 To, je suis tranquille pour un moment mais un tel disque coûte trois fois le prix d'un 1 To - et ces disques de 2 To ne sont quasiment pas disponibles.

Mais il peut être tentant d'attendre un peu, les disques de 2 To arrivent, vont rapidement baisser de prix, et un tel disque répondrait mieux à mes besoins gargantuesques !

*-------------*
*Conclusion*
*-------------*

Si vous m'avez lu jusque là, vous avez sans doute des conseils à me donner ! À vous !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir Pim,

Et pourquoi ne pas passer sur un DD externe en 7200 FW800 au lieu de risquer des problèmes lors du démontage et remontage de ton DD interne.

Perso, c'est ce que j'ai fait ... je n'utilise plus le DD interne !

Je boote directement sur l'externe, je travaille dessus et à vrai dire, il n'y a pas photo quand je compare avec l'interne ...


----------



## pim (21 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ta réponse 

J'avais pensé à cette solution, mais je trouve que l'on sent plus les vibrations et on entends plus le bruit lorsque l'on est avec un disque externe, en particulier en 3,5" - c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je me limite à un 2,5" externe de 500 Go - et du coup ça ne va pas trop pour booter dessus.


----------



## mjpolo (22 Mars 2009)

Mon dd interne de 320 Go est plein lui aussi, ça fait 1 mois que je dois le vider...

Mais j'ai un DD externe WesternDigital MyBook 10001 de 1To: un peine un petit souffle, pas de vibration, en fait, je ne jamais s'il marche ou pas  

Par contre je ne m'amuserais pas à démonter mon iMac pour remplacer le dd: trop de risque d'avoir beaucoup plus de bruits après l'opération!!


----------



## pim (22 Mars 2009)

Tu as du "tomber" sur une "bonne série" avec ton WD MyBook : j'en ai trois, ils font un sacré raffut ! Ce sont deux "Essential Edition" en simple USB2 et un "Studio Edition" en FireWire 800, tous trois de 500 Go, et ce dernier chauffe aussi comme pas permis...

Mais bon comme ce n'est que pour de la sauvegarde - mais j'arrive même à entendre les vibrations des disques à l'étage inférieur, qui se transmet à travers le plancher !  

Certes j'habite un quartier bien tranquille, surtout le dimanche, jour des sauvegardes


----------



## mjpolo (22 Mars 2009)

pim a dit:


> mais j'arrive même à entendre les vibrations des disques à l'étage inférieur, qui se transmet à travers le plancher !



 alors là.....  mon Que de QPS de 80Go faisait ce genre de bruit et même le 320go de LaCie vibrait un peu mais ça n'a absolument rien à voir avec le nouveau modèle MyBook 1To de WD que j'ai pris à la F... pour Noël . 
Celui-ci ne chauffe pas du tout et il est extrêmement silencieux. 
Vraiment je pense que cette nouvelle génération n'a rien à voir avec la précédente.


P.S.: je viens de lire en entier ta dissertation...... et j'ai une idée: 

- après la clean que tu as faite l'iMac devrait marcher comme un neuf, apparemment ce n'est pas le cas, alors à mon avis y a un pb DD ou CG ou les 2 à la fois, qui sait? Profites de ta garantie et fais remplacer au moins le DD...et si plus tard t'as de nouveau des soucis, les dd 2To seront pas cher, ta machine plus vieille et le démontage te fera moins peur...


----------



## pim (22 Mars 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Vraiment je pense que cette nouvelle génération n'a rien à voir avec la précédente.



Je pense aussi ! Il suffit de jeter un coup d'&#339;il sur le bruit capté par l'iPhone, posé sur les disques durs en fonctionnement et à l'arrêt :









Inutile que je vous dise que la capture de droite est avec deux des trois disques allumés : on voit clairement les pics dans le grave autour de 100 Hz et dans les médiums à 800 Hz, et dans une moindre mesure à 8 kHz... tout cela dans le domaine audible.

Au total je passe de 42 dB à 52 dB ! 

(l'application qui permet de faire de tels courbes d'intensité sonore en fonction de la fréquence est Signal Scope  )



mjpolo a dit:


> je viens de lire en entier ta dissertation...



Ah je suis bavard :love:



mjpolo a dit:


> à mon avis y a un pb DD ou CG ou les 2 à la fois, qui sait? Profites de ta garantie et fais remplacer au moins le DD...et si plus tard t'as de nouveau des soucis, les dd 2To seront pas cher, ta machine plus vieille et le démontage te fera moins peur...



C'est vrai que c'est une bonne idée, qu'il faut que je me motive pour faire cela ; mais c'est plus difficile maintenant, depuis que la fameuse erreur 4HDD/11/40000004:SATA(0,0) a disparu...


----------



## divoli (22 Mars 2009)

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste des iMac, et en plus j'ai lu ton pavé en diagonal (j'ai un peu la flemme le dimanche soir).

Mais pourquoi avoir acheté un Applecare, si c'est pour en arriver là ?

Le premier truc que je ferais, perso, c'est d'imprimer le pavé et demander au technicien ce qu'il peut faire.

Concernant le DD, je crois que les centres agréés ont le droit de le changer sans que cela ne remette en cause l'Applecare (par contre, frais à ta charge, et garantie du DD hors Applecare). A vérifier cependant...


----------



## pim (22 Mars 2009)

C'est pas idiot ce que tu dis là ! C'est exactement ce qu'il faut que je fasse effectivement (et ça rejoint l'idée de mjpolo). Les problèmes semblent bien cernés désormais, j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu, donc à un technicien Apple de me donner une réponse maintenant...


----------



## divoli (22 Mars 2009)

Renseigne-toi pour le changement du DD, car il me semble que c'est un peu tordu, leur histoire. Du genre le centre agréé te change le DD (à tes frais), sans remettre en cause l'Applecare, mais si le DD plante par la suite, la réparation n'est pas couverte par l'Applecare...

A vérifier préalablement, donc...

Par contre, si c'est uniquement pour changer le DD avec pour argument qu'il serait défectueux, ça devrait passer sur Applecare, mais tu vas te retrouver avec un DD de même capacité.


----------



## pim (22 Mars 2009)

Ok je vais considérer le problème, mais avez prudence, car la possibilité d'une double panne carte graphique + disque dur est toujours probable, et serait vraiment gênante vu que je compte tout de même encore garder cette machine longtemps !

Merci pour l'aide en tout cas


----------



## cerock (23 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Renseigne-toi pour le changement du DD, car il me semble que c'est un peu tordu, leur histoire. Du genre le centre agréé te change le DD (à tes frais), sans remettre en cause l'Applecare, mais si le DD plante par la suite, la réparation n'est pas couverte par l'Applecare...
> 
> A vérifier préalablement, donc...
> 
> Par contre, si c'est uniquement pour changer le DD avec pour argument qu'il serait défectueux, ça devrait passer sur Applecare, mais tu vas te retrouver avec un DD de même capacité.



J'avais (il y a trois ans déjà) fait changer le disque dur de mon iMac Intel lors d'une réparation de la carte mère. Le centre avait accépter de me mettre un disque de 500Go à la place du petit d'origine, sans frais autre que le prix du disque (comme il devait démonter ma machine de toute façon). Par contre il m'avait dit que si le disque dur tombait en panne, il était garanti par sa garantie "constructeur" (mais que le travail n'était pas prit dans l'applecare -> logique en fait). Mais je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec lui. (un western digital de 500Go)


----------



## laf (23 Mars 2009)

Ca me fait "plaisir" d'une certaine façon de voir que quelqu'un a un problème cousin du mien. J'ai pourtant un DD Hitachi, mais je trouve qu'il gratte terriblement. De plus, un jour, ma CG m'a fait un drôle de cinéma dont je parle ici : http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/quest-il-arrive-a-mon-imac-254697.html

Depuis, pas d'autre alerte mais ça m'inquiette.


----------



## pim (23 Mars 2009)

laf a dit:


> Ca me fait "plaisir" d'une certaine façon de voir que quelqu'un a un problème cousin du mien.



Enchanté de te rendre heureux avec si peu de chose 

Et en fait, si tu cherches des gens qui ont le fameux "même problème", il "suffit" de taper les références de ta carte graphique dans Google !  Tu trouveras cette référence dans "Informations Système", en cliquant sur la pomme en haut à gauche puis en appuyant sur la touche Alt et en cliquant sur "Informations Système..."   Google va te trouver pas mal de liens, tous ceux qui correspondent à des discussions dans les forums du support d'Apple regorgent d'utilisateurs qui ont nos problèmes une fois toutes les dix minutes au lieu d'une fois tous les mois ! 

Pour ne pas être trop alarmant, on peut aussi se demander s'il ne s'agit pas de bugs logiciels, peut être déjà réglés par la version 10.5.6 de Mac OS X


----------



## pim (29 Mars 2009)

Cette aprèm je me suis lancé dans le démontage de l'iMac - sans mode d'emploi, notez bien ! 

Ça se démonte vraiment super tranquillement. Il faut être équipé en torx, tout est en torx 8 et 4, donc de très petits torx quand même !

- La vitre est ultra facile à enlever, et ceux qui ne veulent pas des reflets peuvent même l'enlever définitivement !

- Après ce n'est qu'une question d'une demi-douzaine de vis à dévisser pour pouvoir retirer la coque en alu - très simple, il ne faut juste pas arracher un mini-câble d'usage inconnu de moi-même ;

- et ensuite une dizaine de vis pour soulever délicatement l'écran - ce dernier est relié au reste par plusieurs connecteurs, mais il n'est pas nécessaire de les débrancher tous pour accéder au disque dur.

- le disque est maintenu sur une énorme partie en métal par 4 vis torx difficile d'accès, il faut prévoir une clef torx n°8 coudée, un simple tournevis ne peut pas faire l'affaire. C'est la seule difficulté, à part ça c'est vraiment facile.

Bref payer 76 &#8364; pour ça (= tarif d'un Apple Center) c'est vraiment pas nécessaire quand on est un peu bricoleur  Et tout cela ne fait pas sauter la garantie, car je les mets au défi de voir que la machine a été démontée ! 

PS : bientôt les photos


----------



## pim (1 Avril 2009)

pim a dit:


> le disque est maintenu sur une énorme partie en métal par 4 vis torx difficile d'accès, il faut prévoir une clef torx n°8 coudée, un simple tournevis ne peut pas faire l'affaire



J'avais mal vu lors du premier redémarrage - il faut dire que j'avais été "dérangé" par le passage d'un ami - mais en fait le disque dur est simplement maintenu par un gros morceau de plastique clipsé. Il est donc très facile à ôter sans outil ! :rateau:

Quelques photos de l'opération 









































Pour faire comme moi, il vous faudra :

- des ventouses de vitrier, 3,90 &#8364; chaque chez Mr. Bricolage ;
- des tournevis Torx n°6 et n°8 ;
- un iMac 24" 

Tout cela pour dire que c'est le Mac le plus facile à démonter que je possède  Le top cette machine


----------



## laf (2 Avril 2009)

Super, bravo!
Puis-je 2 questions?
- Tu dis que si on aime pas les reflets, on peut laisser ôtée la vitre. La dalle seule est-elle mat, ou seulement moins brillante qu'avec la vitre en plus? Cette option ne laisse-t-elle pas passer plein de poussières qui iraient se loger à de mauvais endroits? Et esthétiquement, ça donne quoi?

- Arrives-tu à remettre la vitre sans poussières derrière, ou est-ce vraiment impossible comme tout le monde le dit?

Merci?


----------



## pim (2 Avril 2009)

Malheureusement la dalle seule est aussi brillante ! Esthétiquement, cela laisse apparent quelques vis et les emplacements de la webcam et du port infrarouge sans aucune protection (on arrive à voir l'emplacement du port infrarouge sur ma deuxième photo).

En revanche aucun problème pour remettre la dalle de verre sans coincer de poussière, c'est plus une légende qu'autre chose. Certes dès que la machine est ouverte, de la poussière vient se placer sur la dalle, mais il suffit de se mettre de biais pour la voir et de souffler délicatement pour la faire partir. J'ai démonté deux fois ma machine sans précaution particulière et j'ai toujours un affichage parfait !

Ce point de la poussière dans l'écran m'avait longtemps dissuadé d'effectuer ce démontage, et désormais je pense en toute franchise que cet avertissement est une manière pour les techniciens Apple - nombreux sur les forums - de garder une machine à réparer, maintenant que les MacBook 13" et MacBook Pro 15" peuvent être très facilement ouverts.

Certes pour qui voudrait retirer l'écran en entier ce serait vraiment compliqué, avec trois connecteurs minuscules à débrancher, mais pour juste accéder aux autres composants comme le disque dur ou le superdrive, c'est 16 vis torx n°8, 2 vis torx n°6 et 3 petits connecteurs faciles à rebrancher  

Si vous vous lancez, n'oubliez pas que chaque fois que vous soulevez une pièce, il faut vérifier qu'elle ne soit pas reliée au reste par un connecteur à débrancher préalablement ! C'est le cas en particulier du tour en aluminium, il est simplement visé par 8 torx n°8 placés autour de l'écran, mais il y a aussi une petite sonde thermique en haut vers la webcam, qu'il faut débrancher - c'est assez facile avec une petite pince à bec recourbé


----------



## laf (2 Avril 2009)

Merci bien pour toutes ces infos. 
Dommage pour la dalle, je l'aurais bien laissée sans vitre si elle avait été mat. Là, ça sert à rien.

Sinon, pour l'instant, je n'ai pas de raison de démonter la machine, elle ne m'a plus refait de sale coup. 

Et si ça se reproduit, je penche plus pour un pb de CG. D'ailleurs, t'as-t-elle paru accessible facilement? N'est-elle pas soudée à la carte mère?


----------



## pim (2 Avril 2009)

J'ai vu une carte à part avec écrit dessus AMD, fixée par quelques vis, j'ai de suite pensé qu'il s'agissait de la carte graphique ATI 2600, mais je ne peux pas en être certain. Pour l'instant chez moi aussi tout va bien, plus aucun freeze, une température ultra-basse sur l'ensemble de la machine, donc on va gentiment rester comme cela


----------



## Le N° 6 (6 Mai 2009)

bravo pour pim pour ton topic fort intéressant. je m'apprête moi aussi à "upgrader" mon imac (20) . quelle procédure à tu suivi pour réinstaller leopard avec toutes tes données dans une partition plus grande que celle d'origine? ( j 'utilise  bootcamp et vmware et je souhaiterais donc me retrouver avec 2 partitions comme actuellement mais sur dd de 1 terra).


----------



## pim (6 Mai 2009)

Merci, je suis content que ça te plaise 

Pour info pour ceux qui aiment la bidouille, je suis actuellement en train de m'attaquer à bidouiller un Mac mini pour lui mettre un SSD Intel de 80 Go, 4 Go de RAM et 2 écrans Apple Cinema Display de 23"   Je vais bien m'amuser - là j'en suis à "réunir les pièces" de ce magnifique puzzle pour adulte geek ! :love:

Pour ma réinstallation, comme je n'avais qu'une partition, j'ai simplement utilisé le CD de Léopard puis une sauvegarde Time Machine sur un disque externe branché en FireWire 800 ; j'avais aussi téléchargé la MàJ Léopard Combo 10.5.6, toute cette réinstallation a donc été très rapide et sans aucun soucis.

Je sais que Carbon Copy Cloner peut cloner un disque sur un autre même si ils ne font pas la même taille, mais je ne peux pas te garantir que ça marchera puisque je n'ai jamais essayé de copier des disques contenant des systèmes d'exploitation   Désolé !


----------



## Le N° 6 (7 Mai 2009)

merci pour ta réponse rapide, je vais essayer avec time machine.  j'ai trouvé un bon prix pour le dd :http://www.magicpc.fr/samsung-disque-dur-1-1000go-32-sata-2-7200-tours/p-12328/


----------



## altec (13 Mai 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai l'imac alu 24" de mon frére HS, il ne s'allume plus, il alimente que la souris et le superdrive plus rien a l'ecran, d'aprés ce qu'on m'a dit l'alime est en cause, connaissez vous un mag pour acheter cette alime ?


----------



## oligo (13 Mai 2009)

altec a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> J'ai l'imac alu 24" de mon frére HS, il ne s'allume plus, il alimente que la souris et le superdrive plus rien a l'ecran, d'aprés ce qu'on m'a dit l'alime est en cause, connaissez vous un mag pour acheter cette alime ?



Salut! 
Si ça fait moins d'un an que ton frère l'a acheté, alors va directement le rendre chez ton APR qui le fera réparer sous garantie!
Sinon, je sais pas trop... peut-être ifixit...


----------



## altec (13 Mai 2009)

Le l'imac n'est plus garantie il a 18 mois, nous l'avons apporté a un centre apple, il annonce une facture de 800 pour changer la carte mere :-( donc ca vaut pas le coup 

et apple ne vend aucune piece sans compter la maindoeuvre !

me reste les petite annonce donc quasi impossible ou des revendeur mais la je n'en connais pas et biensur ebay mais y a rien pour le moment, j'ai méme été sur leboncoin ou kijiji !

si vous avez d'autre adresse


----------



## pim (13 Mai 2009)

Essayez donc le site BricoMac 

http://www.bricomac.com/


----------



## altec (13 Mai 2009)

ha oui j'avais vu ce site pour des pieces iphone

merci pour le lien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h46 ----------

y a un forfait reparation carte mere 2,5X moin chere qu'apple 

vais tenté ca je penses


----------



## pim (13 Mai 2009)

J'ai déjà commandé une pièce chez eux, c'était de l'occasion en relativement bon état mais c'était surtout 4 fois moins cher et disponible !


----------



## girardst (28 Mai 2009)

pim a dit:


> Cette aprèm je me suis lancé dans le démontage de l'iMac - sans mode d'emploi, notez bien !
> 
> Ça se démonte vraiment super tranquillement. Il faut être équipé en torx, tout est en torx 8 et 4, donc de très petits torx quand même !
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 

Merci pour ce Tuto. C'est très simple et la poussière n'est pas un problème.

Pour le Disque dur, mon Imac Intel de 2008 n'est attaché que par deux vis, certes difficile à défaire. Mais en fait, il n'est pas nécessaire de dévisser le DD pour le retirer comme le montre la photo de PIM.







Steph


----------



## laf (28 Mai 2009)

Question : au cours de vos démontages, avez-vous vu s'il était possible de changer la CG facilement? Comme elle m'a un jour fait des siennes, je me disais, au cas où elle récidive...


----------



## Cybounet (28 Juillet 2009)

Salut PIM,

mon disque dur de Mon imac Alu 24" 2008 est en train de lacher.

Je vais essayer de le changer.

Qlque mois après le changement de disque comment ca marche chez toi?


----------



## boris_b (8 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bonsoir Pim,
> 
> Et pourquoi ne pas passer sur un DD externe en 7200 FW800 au lieu de risquer des problèmes lors du démontage et remontage de ton DD interne.
> 
> ...



Bonjour thebiglebowky, cette solution m'intéresse, j'ai le même souci que Pim. 

Brancher un DDE en Firewire 800 sur l'iMac, OK, par contre comment se déroule la sauvegarde des fichiers ? En "drag and drop" ou en utilisant une interface installée dans le DDE ?

J'aimerai conserver "Time Machine" sur un DDE branché en USB en plus d'un DDE branché en Firewire 800 pour la sauvegarde en propre. Il me semble que TM fait un tri dû aux contraintes de temps et de stockage. S'il y a tri, cela signifie qu'il y a perte de données. Plus bas dans ce post, il me semble que l'on propose à Pim deux DDE pour les mêmes raisons.

Le Firewire est intéressant du fait que la totalité des sorties USB sur mon iMac sont occupées comme c'est le cas pour Pim. Il s'agit d'un iMac de 250 Go de capacité de stockage en Mac OS X v. 10.8.3 avec un Bootcamp de 100 Go environs. Le disque dur interne du Mac OS X est déjà plein. 

Enfin tu bootes directement sur le DDE. Aurais-je intérêt en en faire autant si j'installe les deux DDE ?


----------



## mjpolo (7 Décembre 2013)

boris_b a dit:


> Bonjour thebiglebowky, cette solution m'intéresse, j'ai le même souci que Pim.
> 
> Brancher un DDE en Firewire 800 sur l'iMac, OK, par contre comment se déroule la sauvegarde des fichiers ? En "drag and drop" ou en utilisant une interface installée dans le DDE ?
> 
> ...





Je tombe sur ce sjuet par hasard et je suppose que, depuis août, t'as déjà trouvé la réponse...mais au cas où, voici ce que je fais:

- je boot aussi sur un DDE WD My Studio 1To 3,5, et j'ai aussi  2 autres systèmes sur d'autres FW branchés en chaine + USB2...il faut cloneer le DDInterne avec CarbonCopyCloner ou Super Duper, c'est tout.
Clonner pas copier, car y a des fichiers cachés qui passent pas et la copie simple n'est pas bootable.

Pour la TM, tu peux choisir n'importe quel disque ou partition d'un disque externe de ton choix.

Voilà


----------



## boris_b (8 Décembre 2013)

Merci mjpolo de compléter ce post. Drôle aussi que tu y réponde ce week-end car il s'agit de l'installation de mes parents et je viens justement de me pencher dessus. Finalement, ils ont fait appel a un informaticien qui a changé le disque dur interne qui est maintenant de 500 Go (donc solution de PIM). Seul hic, il n'y a plus le bootcamp. Soit l'informaticien ne l'a pas réinstallé soit il était installé sur le DDE (ce qui n'est pas possible, il me semble), DDE que j'ai changé hier car il posait problème avec TM et il ne faisait que 80 Go... On contacte l'informaticien demain. Encore merci.


----------

